# Prop for my boat



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

I got a 99 action craft 1620 fly fisher with a yamaha 115 2 stroke. It has a 19 aluminum prop on their. The boat is really fast as it is. I would leave it but one of the blades has a small knick. It still works, I can feel a little vibration. I'm gonna buy a prop eventually so any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

"If it ain't broke, don't fix it." If the prop is working for you then I would either stay with the same pitch, cupping etc. Or, there are many shops out there that will repair your prop back to brand new for you at a fraction of the price for a new one. Just my thoughts...


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

I was also thinkinking of going that route. Their is a couple of shops that do prop repairs.


----------

